# Delta tub/shower valve help



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Last week I installed a tub and shower and replaced the shower valve. The valve was a Delta rough in I think 10000 series. The problem I have is when you turn on the valve a slight trickel come out the shower head. HO does not like the trickle. I have replaced the cartridge and still a trickle.

I have had this before but the HO was flipping the house and didn't care.

The Delta rep has no ideas. Water pressure is 45 psi


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm guessing you meant when you turn off the valve there is a slight trickle from the shower head?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

No, I stated it correctly when you turn on the valve without the diverter pulled, water come out the shower head


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

is that the cartridge that has o-rings on the back of it? if so then one might be ripped or missing. If the water comes out pretty good, the valve may be upside down.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

What kind of piping to the valve, to the diverter spout?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

1/2" pex


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

on the diverter and the shower riser:blink:?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

could be a restricted tub spout or the line that feeds it.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

1/2" pet to the valve out of the valve to the shower head and diverter.
Removed the diverter and still water out of head


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

how much water? you say you removed the divertor, did you cap the line?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Scored valve body?


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

How much water? Well a strong trickle.

I took off the divert/tub spout thinking that it was the restriction but still have water out the shower head.

Could it be a bad rough in valve?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

could the valve be roughed in sideways? that is rotated by 90 degrees.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I don't know. If you're sure there are no washers missing or ripped. I know if the valve is upside down you will get water out of both at the same time.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I had the same problem, most valve directions state copper from valve to tub spout. Pex gives too much restriction. my valve was a Kohler. learned my lesson, we fixed it with a chrome shut off at the shower head


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

The R10000 rough-in has a notch for the cartridge to keep it from being installed wrong. Check the body for damage.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm talking about the actual valve being installed upside down.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

As a young apprentice I installed a valve upside down. Boss made me tear it out after hours and off the clock. Hard lesson. I know the valve is installed correctly. I.m thinking the pex is causing the issue


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Check to be sure that the "H" is on the left side when the Cartridge is installed.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ok don't know. we use copper or cpvc. correction. not cpvc to tub spout. copper only. I was just saying we use only the 2 for water piping.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The aspirator could have some trash stuck in it, not fully stopped up but enough to direct the flow partially up to the shower head


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

If you're using PEX to the tub spout, you're going to get too little flow to the spout and you'll have water coming out the shower head. I always use copper for both spout and head.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Silly question, but did you pull the shower head? Are you getting equal water temp through the valve? Does the the valve have the scald guard? Then as the others mention above, cartridge placement, debris, etc???
Did you pull the cartridge and do a line flush?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No Pex Allowed To The Diverter Spout..
Read your instructions!
The pipe must be copper or brass or the back pressure will cause water to rise to the shower.

It can be used on the shower riser though...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

See?!?! 

This wouldn't be a thread if plastic wasn't involved!!! 


So guess what....


Still gotta run copper inside the home to make faucets work. :laughing:


Or you're upsizing pex or cpvc to 3/4" to make it work.....which is still against the mfg. specs.

And who wants a tub spout hanging onto a damn plastic pipe? 


Barely touch it and WHAM! Off it goes. 


Roast "smells success with every fart" Duck


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, every once and a while a person needs to feel like a total dumb arse. I sure did when the Delta rep told me to replace the PEX with copper. I did and no water.....now a drywall repair.

Thanks guys what a farkn great forum


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> Well, every once and a while a person needs to feel like a total dumb arse. I sure did when the Delta rep told me to replace the PEX with copper. I did and no water.....now a drywall repair.
> 
> Thanks guys what a farkn great forum


We all have are moments in this life. Glad you fixed it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what's the i.d and o.d of the pex you used? we don't use pex for anything but dishwashers and ice makers so i'm kinda curious.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

1/2" Pex

I compared the copper to pex and there is a noticable difference on the i.d. between the two. I'd guess just a little ove a 1/16


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> See?!?!
> 
> This wouldn't be a thread if plastic wasn't involved!!!
> 
> ...



I think you've been shocked one too many times. (joke, haha) I've never heard of anyone hanging a tub spout on a pex pipe, we use wing L's attached to a 2x4. Also the id of 3/4" pex is larger than 1/2" copper, it works perfectly and you will never have a problem with it no matter what the manufacture SUGGESTIONS say.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

smythers1968 said:


> Well, every once and a while a person needs to feel like a total dumb arse. I sure did when the Delta rep told me to replace the PEX with copper. I did and no water.....now a drywall repair.
> 
> Thanks guys what a farkn great forum



I also did the same thing, we learn, we adapt.

I still use pex to my tub spouts and will continue using pex to my tub spouts no matter what anyone on this forum says. I talked with Viega about it, it's not a problem. You use a 1/2" F NPT x 3/4" pex adapter that screws onto the male threads of the delta valve, then straight down to a 3/4" pex x 1/2" F NPT wing L. Works perfectly and I've never had a problem with it, ever.

When I install a tub shower valve there is ZERO soldering involved.

I Know I'll get some flack about this but I don't give a hoot folks. Like I said, I've learned to adapt to what works. The manufacture so called specs relate to the fact that you need a larger opening than a 1/2" pex fitting. I've solved the problem, life goes on and for me it's sweet success with zero foul smells.:thumbup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

here we go again! copper- pex-copper-pex -copper- pex- %%^Y&T%^$$&O^^^$&%&&&*&**&&*(*()$$#%@%*&&%(*(^$$#@&&%%)$$


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> here we go again! copper- pex-copper-pex -copper- pex- %%^Y&T%^$$&O^^^$&%&&&*&**&&*(*()$$#%@%*&&%(*(^$$#@&&%%)$$


No we're not, no arguments. We have different opinions and we respect each others opinions. We're all adults and there is no need for name calling or arguments right? So we all do things a little different sometimes, some folks will use copper and I just gave pex users an alternative that works. That's all. :thumbsup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ironranger-no arguments??? are you sick? depressed?drunk? its not like you to give in so easy. ha!ha!

leak-instagator-1


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not how I do it ranger. I run copper on risers and stubouts for my valves. There is nothing wrong with the way your doing it though so long as your valve is well anchored.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> That's not how I do it ranger. I run copper on risers and stubouts for my valves. There is nothing wrong with the way your doing it though so long as your valve is well anchored.



They're always anchored solid. I'll use the copper stubouts on occasion for toilets and sinks but lately I'm trying to stay away from using any copper on my jobs. On the repipes I just come up through the floor from the basement into the cabinets, leave a few inches and attach the pex angle stop directly. It's a very solid install.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Herk said:


> If you're using PEX to the tub spout, you're going to get too little flow to the spout and you'll have water coming out the shower head. I always use copper for both spout and head.


BINGO. I can't believe how many people use 1/2" pex for tub spouts, the fittings cause an obvious flow restriction.

(3/4" pex should be fine, bigger fittings.)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do. Any copper left exposed to the chlorine and continuously pressurized has a 10 year life. The only copper you'll find my installing in houses is solar, tub riser and stub out, and HVAC. Never on water dist. lines.



service guy said:


> BINGO. I can't believe how many people use pex for tub spouts, the fittings cause an obvious flow restriction.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh wait, I didn't read that right. I thought you said stub out for stops. bla. I'm burnt out. Going to bed:sleep1:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> Oh wait, I didn't read that right. I thought you said stub out for stops. bla. I'm burnt out. Going to bed:sleep1:


Me too :sleep1:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Any copper left exposed to the chlorine and continuously pressurized has a 10 year life.


Luckily, we don't have any chlorine in our water here in Blackfoot, nor do we need it. Houses I plumbed with copper over 30 years ago are going strong.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is plenty of chlorine in the Chicago area, and I seen copper systems well over 50 years old still like new.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Pex is great when used in the right application, copper is great when used in the right application. It all depends on your particular water quality, and your customers needs. Everything is situational. I've seen 80 yr old copper still working fine. A few years ago I re piped a house in pex, a few months ago the customer called cause both there water heaters t&p valves were intermittenly leaking. The water pressure was ~160. I put in a prv and was impressed that in about 3 years of that pressure not one problem with the pex.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You cant use pex for the spout drop!!!! Or extend 1/2" copper over 18". The back pressure will cause the shower head to dribble! Thats for sure!


----------

